# it means a lot to me



## Paulina

Hi all,

 I am curious to know how to translate the expression: "it means a lot".

For example, if I wanted to say: Thank you for the gift, it means a lot to me. Would it be correct to use: significa tanto?

Thank you!
-Paulina


----------



## AmericanoNYC

Paulina said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I am curious to know how to translate the expression: "it means a lot".
> 
> For example, if I wanted to say: Thank you for the gift, it means a lot to me. Would it be correct to use: significa tanto?
> 
> Thank you!
> -Paulina


 


> Thank you for the gift, it means a lot to me
> grazie per il regalo significa molto per me


or can you say:
grazie per il regalo ha un grande significato per me
grazie per il regalo significa tanto per me

however I like more this expression:
*grazie per il regalo significa molto per me*

significa=it means
molto= a lot
grande=big or great


----------



## disegno

Paulina said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I am curious to know how to translate the expression: "it means a lot".



che ne dici di "grazie per il regalo, lo valgo molto"


----------



## Alfry

disegno said:
			
		

> che ne dici di "grazie per il regalo, lo valgo molto"


 
maybe 'lo valuto molto' is what you wanted to say.

It's correct but valutare can be interpreted as "dargli un prezzo", to try to figure out its price, so I wouldn't say it that way.

AmericanoNYC's significa molto per me is very good to me


----------



## lsp

Isn't there some expression like "ci tengo molto" meaning something means a lot to you?


----------



## Elisa68

Yes, Lsp, but this is not the context.

You can say:

_Mia nonna mi ha regalato una collana di perle. Ci tengo molto perchè le volevo tanto bene_.

but:

_Grazie per questo bellissimo regalo, significa molto per me_.


----------



## lsp

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Yes, Lsp, but this is not the context.
> 
> You can say:
> 
> _Mia nonna mi ha regalato una collana di perle. Ci tengo molto perchè le volevo tanto bene_.
> 
> but:
> 
> _Grazie per questo bellissimo regalo, significa molto per me_.


Only for a person, then?


----------



## Elisa68

lsp said:
			
		

> Only for a person, then?


No, scusa, forse non sono stata chiara. Provo in italiano!

Se una persona ti dà un regalo, nel momento in cui tu lo ricevi in genere non dici: _grazie ci tengo molto_, non ha molto senso. Quindi dici: _grazie significa molto per me_ (se davvero significa molto, perchè la persona che te lo ha dato significa molto per te, o perchè l'oggetto simboleggia qualcosa, ecc.). 

Se tu hai già un regalo che ha una sua "storia" perchè è legato ad un momento particolare della tua vita, un avvenimento importante (matrimonio, graduation, nascita di un bambino, ecc.), una persona, allora dici: _ci tengo molto._

Spero di essere stata più chiara, and feel free to translate it in English!


----------



## Alfry

exactly, when you receive a present from a friend and say:
"grazie, ci tengo molto" is like saying 'thank you, I cherish this object because it reminds me of ..." ! that doesn't make much sense, does it?

if you have an object that reminds you of a person or a place or whatever it is, then you can say: ci tengo molto a questo oggetto perché mi ricorda ..., significa molto per me - it represents something very important to me


----------



## StaceyLee

Ciao a tutti,

I would like to thank my italian teacher for his (constant) help and would hate to ruin a compliment with bad grammar! I am also a teacher and am trying to convey the idea that as a teacher myself, I appreciate his help even more. Also, is "bravo" the most appropriate in this case or should I use another adjective? Please help. Also, I cannot make accent marks but will add them later.

Grazie!
StaceyLee

Vorrei ringraziarLa per tutto quello che sta facendo per aiutarmi. Come un insegnante me stessa, io so che sono molto fortunata di avere un insegnante cosi bravo. Lo significa molto a me.


----------



## Siberia

StaceyLee said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> I would like to thank my italian teacher for his (constant) help and would hate to ruin a compliment with bad grammar! I am also a teacher and am trying to convey the idea that as a teacher myself, I appreciate his help even more. Also, is "bravo" the most appropriate in this case or should I use another adjective? Please help. Also, I cannot make accent marks but will add them later.
> 
> Grazie!
> StaceyLee
> 
> Vorrei ringraziarLa per tutto quello che sta facendo per aiutarmi. Come insegnante io stessa, so di essere molto fortunata ad avere un insegnante cosi bravo. Significa molto per me.


----------



## StaceyLee

Grazie tanto, Siberia.


----------



## paperpin

StaceyLee said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> I would like to thank my italian teacher for his (constant) help and would hate to ruin a compliment with bad grammar! I am also a teacher and am trying to convey the idea that as a teacher myself, I appreciate his help even more. Also, is "bravo" the most appropriate in this case or should I use another adjective? Please help. Also, I cannot make accent marks but will add them later.
> 
> Grazie!
> StaceyLee
> 
> Vorrei ringraziarLa per tutto quello che sta facendo per aiutarmi. Come un insegnante me stessa Essendo io stessa un'insegnante, io so che sono di essere molto fortunata di ad avere un insegnante cosi bravo. Lo Significa molto a per me.


----------



## niklavjus

Just a little variant:

Vorrei ringraziarLa per tutto quello che sta facendo per aiutarmi. Essendo io stessa insegnante, so di essere molto fortunata ad avere un così bravo insegnante. Lei significa molto per me.

I think the pronoun (Lei) in the last phrase is needed because without it it's not clear what's, have significance for you.

 I think that "bravo" is a suitable adjective.


P.S. The pronoun "Lei", of course, indicates your teacher.


----------



## StaceyLee

I appreciate seeing all of the variations on how to say the same thing. This forum is invaluable!


----------



## giacinta

Sorry for this but I think Stacey Lee means that "it" means a lot to her--not the teacher.  

It = the fact that he is such a good teacher.  

So I don't know if Lei should be used.  You mean a lot to me has another significance and may be mis-interpreted.

Giacinta


----------



## StaceyLee

Yes, Giacinta-good call! It could be easily misconstrued and is not the message I intended to send. Therefore, I decided to omit "lei".  Amazing how one little pronoun can color the meaning, no?


----------



## niklavjus

giacinta said:


> So I don't know if Lei should be used.  You mean a lot to me has another significance and may be mis-interpreted.


Hi, Giacinta.
Seems to me that you are referring to my previous post, if so, don't worry, you are right. I didn't understand the sense of the definite article ("*Lo* significa molto...") in that position and therefore I thought it could be the pronoun. 
Subsequently I have added a '_post scriptum_' just to clarify its meaning.

Moreover, I haven't noticed the post by paperpin, which version of the sentence is almost identical to the mine, otherwise probably I wouldn't have posted at all.

Anyway, thank you for your advice.


----------



## Lady Writer

Hi, everyone! I'm new here so please forgive me if I do something wrong.

I'd like to know how you say in Italian: "That means a lot to me." It's in the context of someone giving a person a compliment. I'd assume they'd first respond with "Molte grazie" - am I right?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Siberia

Welcome to the forum
That means a lot to me - Vuol dire molto per me/Significa molto per me.


----------



## Lady Writer

Thanks so much! So what is the difference between the two versions?


----------



## Siberia

Lady Writer said:


> Thanks so much! So what is the difference between the two versions?




There isn' a difference - question of preference.


----------



## Lady Writer

Oh, okay. Well thanks again for the help. Or should I say, Molte grazie!


----------



## karel79

Potete aiutarmi a tradurre il senso di questa frase: 

'its not that i liked it, it was just very true, full of love, and it means a lot to me and makes me think everyday'

Ecco il contesto:

A: I saved your long letter lovely.

B: So did you like it 

A: its not that i liked it, it was just very true, full of love, and it means a lot to me and makes me think everyday'

Puo' essere tradotto cosi? :

Non e' il fatto che mi sia piaciuta o meno, ma il fatto che fosse molto vera, piena di amore e cio' significa molto per me e ci penso ogni giorno' 

Grazie a tutti


----------



## Elena85

Si, esattamente!


----------



## karel79

Grazie! Quindi il mio inglese ora sta migliorando )

xx


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

karel79 said:


> A: I saved your long letter lovely.


 
La tua traduzione è coretta, comunque questa frase qui mi sembra un po' strana. Cosa vuoi dire?


----------



## roncepts

karel79 said:


> Potete aiutarmi a tradurre il senso di questa frase:
> 
> 'its not that i liked it, it was just very true, full of love, and it means a lot to me and makes me think everyday'
> 
> Ecco il contesto:
> 
> A: I saved your long letter lovely.
> 
> B: So did you like it
> 
> A: its not that i liked it, it was just very true, full of love, and it means a lot to me and makes me think everyday'
> 
> Puo' essere tradotto cosi? :
> 
> Non e' il fatto che mi sia piaciuta o meno, ma il fatto che fosse molto vera, piena di amore e cio' significa molto per me e ci penso ogni giorno'
> 
> Grazie a tutti



Ecco il contesto:

A: I saved your long letter lovely.

B: So did you like it

A: its not that i liked it, it was just very true, full of love, and it means a lot to me and '

Ciao,

"its not that i liked it..." Non voleva dire che la lettera l'ha dispiaciuto. Che piaccia o no non e' l'argomento. Ce ne sono altri aspetti piu sentimentali.

"it [la lettera] means a lot to me" e' un eufemismo. Mi sembra che "A" (maschio?) cerca a scansare di dire "ti amo."

"makes me think everyday" Mi fa pensare [di te?] ogni giorno. Il testo inglese e' un po' vago.

Lui dice molto, salvo cio' che vuole mica sentire la "B"!

buona fortuna!


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

karel79 said:


> A: its not that i liked it, it was just very true, full of love, and it means a lot to me and makes me think everyday'
> 
> Puo' essere tradotto cosi? :
> 
> Non e' il fatto che mi sia piaciuta o meno, ma il fatto che fosse molto vera, piena di amore e cio' significa molto per me e ci penso ogni giorno'


 
Scusa la mia precedente risposta, non avevo letto bene.
La tua traduzione è quasi coretta, però c'è una cosetta alla fine:

_and makes me think everyday _vuol dire _e mi fa pensare ogni giorno._


----------



## karel79

giusto, stavo proprio per dirvi se potesse essere piu corretta cosi, Dieu! 

Grazie x il vostro aiuto.


----------



## karel79

Un ultima cosa Roncepts. Cosa vuoi dire con:

"its not that i liked it..." Non voleva dire che la lettera l'ha dispiaciuto. Che piaccia o no non e' l'argomento. Ce ne sono altri aspetti piu sentimentali.    ??

Grazie


----------



## roncepts

karel79 said:


> Un ultima cosa Roncepts. Cosa vuoi dire con:
> 
> "its not that i liked it..." Non voleva dire che la lettera l'ha dispiaciuto. Che piaccia o no non e' l'argomento. Ce ne sono altri aspetti piu sentimentali.    ??
> 
> Grazie



Si, scusami se non sia molto chiaro nel'italiano. Temavo che la struttura, l'ordine delle parole, e l'uso del negativo di quella frase vi potesse confondere. Si sentono spesso in inglese frasi simili: It's not that I liked it. It's not that I didn't like it. (It's not that she isn't pretty = She is pretty.) Inoltre, se gli piaccia la letter o non piaccia non c'entra [parola giusta??].

"it was just very true, full of love, and it means a lot to me and makes me think everyday"
"A" offre a "B", invece, quest'altre parole sentimentali che, secondo me, sono infatto vuote di vero sentimento. In somma, sento anche un po' d'ipocrasia.
Cosa ne pensi?


----------



## karel79

cosa intendi? Vuote di sentimento? sembra il contrario!


----------



## roncepts

karel79 said:


> cosa intendi? Vuote di sentimento? sembra il contrario!



Molto interresante! Ecco qui una divergenza fra due interpretazaioni, due percezioni, della stessa frase, attribuibile soltanto a due lingue madre diversi. Mi sarebbe molto difficile spiegare perche' vedo cosi' la situazione dell'estratto. E' solo d'istinto. E' possibile che tu abbia ragione. Chissa'! 

Grazie per la vostra pazienza con i miei sbagli, spero che s'intendi nondimeno.


----------



## thomps33

Ho una domanda amici. Un mio amico era recentemente di molto aiuto a me, e vorrei esprimere gratitudine. Sto tentando dire la frase 'it mean's alot (so much) to me' in Italiano. Qualsiasi suggerimenti? Pure, se hai suggerimenti sul mio composizione qui, per farlo più correto, non farti scrupolo di offrire consiglio. Grazie infinite!


----------



## k_georgiadis

thomps33 said:


> Ho una domanda amici. Un mio amico era recentemente di molto aiuto a me, e vorrei esprimere gratitudine. Sto tentando dire la frase 'it mean's means a lot (so much) to me' in Italiano. Qualsiasi suggerimenti? Pure, se hai suggerimenti sul mio composizione qui, per farlo più correto, non farti scrupolo di offrire consiglio. Grazie infinite!



THIS old thread should help you.


----------



## thomps33

Grazie per il suggerimento


----------

